# smooth or finned drums?



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm getting the brakes up on my 66 project and noticed that the front drums are smooth, I thought the 66's had finned drums. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Restoration Guide and The GTO Identification Guide both say Finned drums on 66 models. 
Finned drums were introduced with the 66.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for the info, I wanted to double check before I ordered the new brake parts, hopefully the hubs will move over to the new drums. My car came with rally 1 wheels and still has traces of red paint on some suspension parts, the drums have no red and must have been switched out at some point.


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

I still have an original/factory brake drum that was on my '66 when I purchased it and it is finned.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks Autie, I ended up ordering a finned 66-67 drum kit from Ames.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Duff said:


> Thanks for the info, I wanted to double check before I ordered the new brake parts, hopefully the hubs will move over to the new drums. My car came with rally 1 wheels and still has traces of red paint on some suspension parts, the drums have no red and must have been switched out at some point.


Duff,

Did they paint 66 drums red at some point? Or what cars did they do that on? I can't find anything about red painted drums, but my 65 GTO has smooth drums that clearly were red at some point and just painted over with black. Are your smooth drums worn out, I'd be interested in picking up another set if they could work with my hubs.

Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'66 Was the only year for Factory Red Drums, But only with the Rally One Wheel Option.



















It wasn't a very precise application, When it was on the line if the build sheet denoted Rally Wheels then just before installation
they would swab on some Red paint. Here is a set of OE factory Drums showing the paintwork as well as an OE rim showing
how heavy and wet the drum was while the rim was installed.


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

That is great, thanks! I’m not sure why these smooth drums would have red paint on them, maybe somebody just liked the look behind Hurst rims but then someone else must have decided they preferred black.

So black it is for me!


----------

